# tampa bay report



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Fished the flats and mangroves all week, good times. Had caught nothin but reds and snook until i screwed it up with a lizardfish today. Mirrominnow and mirrodine caught the overwhelming majority of the fish but also got a couple on gulps and slurps. Took a ton of pics on the week so enjoy..










Jason sight fished his first redfish ever on a mirrodine..






















































































































Well, we're nice and sunburnt and ready to head back to NC.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice pics ryan... looks like you are no longer using Stradics... what are your reels now and how do you like them compared to Stradics?


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Is that Cockroach Bay? Man I miss that place!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

using quantum cabo's and catalyst now. way better suited for the salt in my opinion.

yep, got most of the fish at cockroach. pulled the hooks on two nice snook there today, go get em cory.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

I am going to go down around xmas this year, that was when we got our big reds at Bull Frog Creek.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ryan
you suck 
i wish i was there fishing 
n i dont even get to fish spring break
have fun fishing


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Nice*

Your making me mad 

I guess I just need to put in my time.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

OH Man you know how to rub it in.Nice :fishing: Pictures !
can't waitti get back down there To Fort Desoto Park at Easter and rent that Prowler Big Game again.  :fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Great pics. Congrats on the catch......:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

THAT'S a helluva nice trip! Well done!


----------

